# Rhythmbox install fails gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.24 missing



## SeaHag (Jul 25, 2010)

I ran:

```
portsnap fetch update 
 portmaster gstreamer-plugins-bad
 portmaster gstreamer-plugins-good
 portmaster gstreamer-plugins-ugly
```

per UPDATING but still getting this error:


```
===>   gstreamer-plugins-flac-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: gstreamer-0.10.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-flac-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: orc-0.4.0 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-flac-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: FLAC.10 - found
===>   gstreamer-plugins-flac-0.10.24,3 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for gstreamer-plugins-flac-0.10.24,3
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/audio/gstreamer-plugins-flac/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.24
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/gstreamer-plugins-flac.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/rhythmbox.
*** Error code 1
```

I can see there is a /usr/ports/audio/gstreamer-plugins-flac/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.23 but not /usr/ports/audio/gstreamer-plugins-flac/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.24.

By the way, UPDATING says;


```
Certain plugins were moved from the -bad port to the -good port.  Please
  follow instructions below before proceeding with normal update steps:

  If you use portmaster:

	portmaster gstreamer-plugins-bad

  If you use portupgrade:

	portupgrade -R multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-bad
```

It only says to update the bad, not the good or ugly. Is that implied or does it just get done when you update the bad?

Can anyone help me get this working?

Also did:
`portupgrade -R multimedia/gstreamer`


----------

